# Please help, want to make special cupcakes ^_-



## Majik260 (Jul 3, 2009)

I got a box of pillsbury funfetti cupcake mix but im not sure how to go about this. It says it makes 24 cupcakes on the box so should I add atleast 24grams so its about a gram per cupcake.

The way I read to do it would be taking butter or oil and putting the cannabis directly in it heating it for so long but not boiling then straining it. Can I not just put the cannabis ground up right into the mix so I can only make a few special cupcakes? Does useing cannabutter or oil just make it not taste like bud? whats the difference, is it more potent if you do cannabutter or oil over just putting ground up bud directly into the cupcake mix?

Thanks


----------



## Grandma Gudenhi (Jul 3, 2009)

The reason for saturating the oil/butter with THC is because it will get into your system better this way (I don't know why, it just does). 
Here's what I would do. Find out how much oil is needed for the recipe. Use butter instead. Melt your butter. Ground your pot. Mix the two. (If there is not enough liquid, you can add water, but then you will have to refrigerate after straining so you can seperate the water from butter and pour the water off). Heat with a very low heat for about an hour. Strain your pot out of the butter using a coffee filter, squeezing as much liquid out as possible. Remeasure your butter and add more (oil or butter) if it's needed for the recipe.
24 cupcakes? I would use 1/4 gram per cupcake.


----------



## Ellis D. Williams (Jul 3, 2009)

You use butter because the THC and other chemicals bond with the fats and such in the butter/oil so you're body can absorb them. If you just eat straight bud you're wasting pot. 

GMa has the recipe down, definitely use as little water as possible b/c its a pain in the ass to separate the water and butter after the fact.


----------



## Grandma Gudenhi (Jul 4, 2009)

Ellis D. Williams said:


> .........definitely use as little water as possible b/c its a pain in the ass to separate the water and butter after the fact.


I leave mine in the frig until the butter gets really solid. Guess I should have added that to the recipe. Thanks for pointing that out.
I learned this trick while making big batches with trimmings. Lots of vegetation requires lots of extra water.


----------

